# Spot Hogg Hooter Shooter Question



## northshorewolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello to all here.

A friend of mine has a new Hooter Shooter by Spot Hogg at home. He has some difficulties to fix the bow constantly at the same position. 
After a shot, the bow moves in the original grip-holding-bar. So we have no reproducable position. It is a new model from 2014. He has tested it with different bows, always the same effect...

A little help or some advice would be very welcome. Thank you...

Kind regards
northshorewolf


----------



## Molch (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello,

really now one out there who can help me?

Greetings,

Matthias


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

Why not shoot it in the quote original grip holding bar?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

How does he have it mounted? If it's not mounted super sturdy it will bounce all over the place.
www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## Molch (Apr 10, 2009)

I have fixed the HS with long nails on the ground, but for me is not possible to get the bow in the same position in the grip.
I can't see how is possible to shoot the same arrow in the same hole :-(


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

They will bounce unless held down well. Some hang a 5 gallon bucket 2/3 full of water or something heavy under each set of legs. The dog leash anchors that screw into the ground also work good, just need a couple of light ratchet straps to hold it down.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

A few things that helped me with my hooter shooter when I was having trouble:

Screwed the legs to 1x4 and dropped a few heavy sandbags around each leg to make sure there is no movement
Stopped using the grip with the adjustable pressure point-- not consistent-- use the standard v shaped one that catches just the throat of the bow grip
Don't use a wrist strap release. Secure a hand held release to the shooter and make sure there is no play at all. Open jaw style is the easiest to hook up. I bought a spot Hogg Friday night delight and leave it attached. 
Crank the machine back the same every time- same speed, force and to a pencil line on the slide bar. Stop when you hit that line. If you over crank and then go back it will be different.
Throw out the first shot after any adjustment to the machine. It takes one shot to set the machine.

Hope this info helps, the hooter shooter is very sensitive, you have to be amazingly meticulous with it to get one hole groups


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Replacing the bow finger*

I replaced the black ABS=nylon bow finger with this, not entirely a direct replacement part for the hootershooter ( but just to give you an idea).

View attachment BOW FINGER .pdf


the issue with the original parts is that the riser-grip is sitting very tight on the walls inside "V" but sitting on the grip sidewall radius....hard to duplicate all the time the same position will slip when you draw the bow. 
First I have removed some material from the black nylon block and widened the inside that "V" shape so not to sit on the side corner radius but on the "bottom" of the grip. 
If you open this pdf that diameter 1.25" is a help inside in the bottom of the 60 degree "V", and you can see a small width is "flat, here the grip valley can sit without swiveling out under pressure.
You shall measure what is a diameter of that 0.625 or build a new cylinder inside that hole what will fit the hootershooter aluminum "arm", if you have nerves you can incorporate some smaller bearing but not necessary.
I sold my hootershooter last winter now talking off head from memories, I want to build my next machine all metal but I know it won't be lightweight.


----------



## northshorewolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you alot, I think, this will help to solve the problem. 

Can I give it to my friend Chris (you know him :wink and ask him, if he can machine such a piece?

All the best
Elmar


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

northshorewolf said:


> Thank you alot, I think, this will help to solve the problem.
> 
> Can I give it to my friend Chris (you know him :wink and ask him, if he can machine such a piece?
> 
> ...


A white teflon or any ABS will work, cheers, Attila


----------



## Molch (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your help!
I will see to get this part build and will fix my HS on a big piece of wood wich is possible to fix to the ground and than we will see!

Best greetings,

Matthias


----------

